# Bellator 86 takes shape



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

> The latest Bellator 86 card includes:
> 
> Champ Ben Askren vs. Karl Amoussou - for welterweight title
> Muhammed Lawal vs. Przemyslaw Mysiala - light-heavyweight-tournament opening round
> ...


My boy Lima starts another run at the title! This time, it's his.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Looks solid, interesting to see if Ben Saunders does better here than the last WW tournament. So much potential not getting realised there.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Looks solid, interesting to see if Ben Saunders does better here than the last WW tournament. So much potential not getting realised there.


Not his fault he ran into Lima. He wasn't do too bad either until Lima went all Lima on him. Not his fault though that a future MMA superstar happens to be in the same tourney.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

He's good until Lima went all Lima on him? ......that made me giggle haha.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

LizaG said:


> He's good until Lima went all Lima on him? ......that made me giggle haha.


lol, my boy is a monster! :thumb02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Loving this card, King Mo's gonna bring it on home for Team LL in the FFL. Saunders, Lima, Weedman, Zaramoskis in the tournament plus Askren/Amoussou, yessir!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Really hoping Saunders does well.

And King Mo is going to tear this up.


----------

